# healthcare in Dubai



## subfire (Jul 18, 2005)

i am writing a business report on the state of healthcare 
(specifically DHCC) and I have limited sources in Dubai. 

would people mind sharing images of healthcare facilities 
and their opinions on the current system? 


thanks

-also, is it possible to search the forums?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Can u tell us exactly what u want to know about health care? Do u need pictures of DHCC? or pictures for hospitals? services in DHCCC or in general? Do u need to know the system of the hospitals?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Just to clarify a little bit to give u a spark to start in.

The governmental sector:

Dubai Health Care Department which is part of Dubai Government.
Ministry ot Health which is part of the Fediral Government of the UAE.

It was free for all nationalites until 2 years ago. Now it is only free for Emarati Nationals.

Private Sector:

Dubai Health Care city which is basically a free zone for different hospitals.
Different Private Hostpitals in other places in Dubai.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

I heard tha in some countries they dont have hospitals. if people get sick they just hit them with sticks.


----------



## subfire (Jul 18, 2005)

i have significant information already on the DHCC,
official data from MOH and DOHMS, and some threads on 
maternity care from www.expatmums.com, but aside from this
i have no current opinions of the quality and extent of care.

The following i have not been able to verify, and would also appreciate
comments on:

a- are there a significant number of patients sent abroad because of 
high malpractice claims on Dubai docs and procedures not 
available in the UAE
b- does Dubai need the DHCC
c- are physicians licensing procedures difficult
d- what are the courts like and are they truely biased to nationals

i was only asking for pictures as i am interested in the quality and
technology of current facilities and whether they meet such standards as AIA

thanks for helping smussuw


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

hehe hit them with sticks !! What if theyve got broken bones ??

Well, for DHC there is a thread which is about 6 month old somewhere around here. It has a lot of usfel information. I recommend you PM Dubai-Lover, he's the admin around here and he must know where the thread is archived. Good luck !


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

subfire said:


> what are the courts like and are they truely biased to nationals


The government is truly biased to nationals but do people actually think that courts are biased? Justice is one of the basics of the country. I really dont have much knowlege about it really but I dont think that Dubai would do something which hurts its reputation. Beside they are now moderizing the system and managemnet in Dubai courts and they hired a new Director for them. Maybe they are bisad to the sheikhs?

I dont want to show only a bright picture of the system but all what I can say that it is really improving. I've read an article in Dubai Timeout Magazine about courts being biased toward UAE nationals but the magazine was really biased and didnt give evidince or facts about it. In fact it really pissed me off the way they wrote the article. You wouldnt find something like that in Local Arabic newspapers or magazines.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

subfire said:


> does Dubai need the DHCC


Does Dubai need it? No it doesnt. 

The idea is to create a new distination to pushup heath Care tourism or whatever u call it. It is making a demand so that everyone from all over the world come to Dubai for health care. In short DHCC is an absloute business managemnet to attract people and to diverse the economy and put Dubai in the picture.


----------

